# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ١٠ ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح الثلاثاء العاشر من ديسمبر ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©م



المريخ يحندل اسود الجبال بالثلاثة.. يغرد وحيدا وينفرد بالصدارة.
الغربال يصدم رابطة المريخ بقطر.. يدرس أربعة عروض خارجية.
كأس تؤجل قرارها بخصوص شكوى الاحمر.. منتخبنا الوطني يواجه كينيا.
ابوعنجة: حققنا المطلوب وفوز مستحق والجماهير تهتف للتش.
لجنة الانضباط تجتمع اليوم والهلال إلى القضارف صباح اليوم.
حسن متوكل يرحب بعروض القمة... الصادق شلش: سعيد بالنقاط والفوز هو المهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتفي بثلاثية في شباك هلال كادوقلي

أنهى المهمة في الشوط الأوّل بتسجيله لثلاثة أهداف في مرمى هلال كادوقلي، ليعزّز صدارة الدوري الممتاز قبل صدامه المرتقب مع الأمل عطبرة، وفي المقابل خسر نجميه خالد النعسان وصلاح نمر بسبب الإصابة.

عزّز المريخ الخرطوم صدارته للدوري الممتاز، بعدما فاز بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الأثنين” ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وأحرز للمريخ كلٍ من الصادق شلش، خالد النعسان، أحمد التش.

ورفع المريخ بالنتيجة رصيده إلى”29â€³، نقطة، فيما بقي الهلال كادوقلي في النقطة العاشرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من المباراة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خسر النعسان ونمر..المريخ يكتفي بثلاثية في شباك هلال كادوقلي

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أنهى المهمة في الشوط الأوّل بتسجيله لثلاثة أهداف في مرمى هلال كادوقلي، ليعزّز صدارة الدوري الممتاز قبل صدامه المرتقب مع الأمل عطبرة، وفي المقابل خسر نجميه خالد النعسان وصلاح نمر بسبب الإصابة.

عزّز المريخ الخرطوم صدارته للدوري الممتاز، بعدما فاز بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الأثنين” ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وأحرز للمريخ كلٍ من الصادق شلش، خالد النعسان، أحمد التش.

ورفع المريخ بالنتيجة رصيده إلى”29â€³، نقطة، فيما بقي الهلال كادوقلي في النقطة العاشرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعنجة : الانتصار كان ضروريا والمباراة مثلت لنا رصيد اضافى رغم الاصابات

 خص الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة مدرب المريخ استاد النجوم بتصربح خاص عقب مباراة فريقه امام هلال كادقلى اشاد فيه بمجهود اللاعبين مشيرا لانه لمس احتفالهم باحياء ذكرى عزيزة على نفسه متمثلة فى كاس مانديلا معتبرا ان الانتصار فى مثل هذا اليوم كان ضروريا ومهما وكشف عن انه ادار المباراة بروح تلك البطولة وقال ان فريقه خاض المباراة فى ظل غيابات واصابات تخللت المواجهة لكنها ستكون رصيدا للتجويد فى مقبل مباريات الدورى مبيننا انها كشفت له امكانيات لاعبيه فى وظائف ومهام يمكن الاستفادة منها مستقبلا وحرص ابوعنجة عاى تقديم التحية للجماهير بالفوز والمحافظة على الصدارة من خلال ذكرى خاصة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العروض الخارجيه تبعد الغربال من المريخ 
.
.
تقول مصادر اعلامية ان العروض المقدمة للوطني محمد عبد الرحمن، مهاجم المريخ السوداني، هي التي قادته لرفض العرض المقدم من ناديه للتمديد.

ووفقاً لمصادر مقربة من اللاعب، أكدت تلقيه عروض من أندية تنشط في ثلاث دوريات عربية هي: “الاماراتي، العماني، الجزائري”.

وحسب المصدر فإن “ميدو” غير راغب في الإستمرار بالقلعة الحمراء، وانه متحمس لخوض تجربة إحترافية خارجية، سيما وان العروض من الناحية المالية تعتبر أعلى من عرض المريخ الذي قدمته رابطة الدوحة “150” ألف دولار.

وقطع المصدر بأن العروض العربية قد وصلت ل”ميدو” عبر العديد من وكلاء اللاعبين، من جنسيات مختلفة.

ونفى المصدر ان يكون اللاعب موقع لعقد مع وكيل لاعبين.

ولم يستبعد المصدر تمديد اللاعب عقده مع المريخ حال تم رفع القيمة المالية وتفوقها على نظيراتها العربية..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح هلال كادوقلي بثلاثية ويعزز موقعه في الصدارة
.
.
عزز المريخ صدارته للدوري الممتاز، بعد فوز على هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأثنين” ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وأحرز للمريخ كلٍ من الصادق شلش، خالد النعسان، أحمد التش.

ورفع المريخ بالنتيجة رصيده إلى”29â€³، نقطة، فيما بقي الهلال كادوقلي في النقطة العاشرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتصدر الدوري السوداني بفوز كبير على كادقلي
.
.
اعتلى فريق المريخ صدارة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بفوزه مساء اليوم الإثنين على ضيفه الهلال كادقلي (3/0)، بملعب حليم/شداد ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 15، من المسابقة.

أحرز المريخ هدفه الأول في الدقيقة 25، عبر تسديدة يسارية أطلقها مهاجمه الصادق الشلش، الذي استفاد من تمريرة من صانع الألعاب أحمد التش.

وفي الدقيقة 30 عكس شلش كرة عالية من مركز الجناح الأيمن، إلى داخل الصندوق، لتفلت من حارس المرمى داخل الست ياردات، أكملها خالد النعسان في المرمى، مسجلا الهدف الثاني للمريخ.

وفي الدقيقة 45+2 شتت دفاع الهلال كادقلي الكرة بشكل ضعيف، استلمها ظهير المريخ الأيسر محمود أم بدة، وأرسل تمريرة عالية، على حافة الصندوق، مررها النعسان للتش الذي لعبها بمهارة عالية في أعلى الزاوية اليمنى، ليتمم ثلاثية المريخ.

وبهذا الفوز رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 29 نقطة متصدرا الترتيب، بينما تجمد رصيد كادقلي عند 10 نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الانضباط تجتمع ظهراً برئاسة حميدة
.
.
تعقد لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعاً عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الثلاثاء 10 ديسمبر 2019م في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد في الخرطوم2، وذلك برئاسة مولانا محمد عوض حميدة رئيس اللجنة المكلف، للنظر في عدد من القضايا المحوّلة إلى اللجنة.. وكانت اللجنة قد اجتمعت الاسبوع الماضي وأرجأت إصدار أكثر من قرار لبعض الترتيبات الخاصة بالاستوثاق ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات ترفض شكوى الفلاح عطبرة موضوعاً
.
.
عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً برئاسة مولانا عبد العزيز سيد أحمد رئيس اللجنة، عند الساعة الثانية من ظهر الاثنين 9 ديسمبر 2019م، في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد في الخرطوم2، قررت خلاله قبول استئناف نادي الفلاح عطبره ضد قرار لجنة المسابقات (موضوعاً)، في عدم إشراك الاهلي الخرطوم للاعب دون الواحد وعشرين سنة، حيث قرر اللجنة قبول الاستئناف شكلاً، ورفضه موضوعاً وتأييد قرار لجنة المسابقات لوجوبية نص المادة 14 فقره 2 التي تنص علي ان يكون هنالك اعتراض قبل تقديم اي شكوي ؛رغم ان اللجنة قد لاحظت وجود علة في النص تحتاج الي معالجة من قبل المُشّرِع؛ حيث انها هي جهة عدلية ملزمة بتطبيق النصوص الوجوبية بلا اجتهاد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس السودان بدور الـ(16) يومي (25) و (30) ديسمبر
.
.
أوضح الأستاذ حسين محمد حسن السيد (أبوقبة) عضو مجلس الإدارة ولجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم،أنهم أمنوا على برمجة دور الـ(16) في منافسة كأس السودان يومي (50) و (30) ديسمبر الحالي بالعام 2019م، للذهاب والاياب، على أن يلعب دور الـ(16) مكرر في النصف الثاني من الموسم الكروي الجاري 2019/ 2020م..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كاس) تؤجل القرار بشكوى المريخ إلى العاشر من يناير
.
.
تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خطاباً من محكمة التحكيم الدولية (كاس) يفيد فيه بتأجيل القرار مجدداً في شكوى نادي المريخ الخرطوم ضد قرار لجنة الاستئنافات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حول تأييدها رفض الشكوى المقدمة في مشاركة لاعب المريخ الفاشر هشام سليمان (جنية)، حيث أوضح الخطاب ان القرار تأجيل إصداره حتى العاشر من يناير المقبل في العام 2020م..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان تواجه كينيا في ثاني مواجهاتها بسيكافا
.
.
يخضو المنتخب الوطني السوداني لكرة القدم مباراته الثانية في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا)، عند الساعة الثانية عشرة والنصف من نهار اليوم الثلاثاء 10 ديسمبر في العاصمة اليوغندية (كمبالا)، وكان الجديان قد خرجوا بالتعادل أمام زنزبار في أولى المواجهات عصر الأحد الماضي الذي وافق 8 ديسمبر 2019م، وكان المنتخب الكيني قد فاز على تنزانيا بهدف دون رد في الجولة الأولى ليلج مباراة الثلاثاء في رصيده ثلاث نقاط، بينما يضع منتخبنا نقطة واحدة في رصيده، وقد حرص الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني للمنتخب على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت مواجهة زنزبار ، والتحضير بشكل أفضل لمواجهة الكيني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس إدارة الاتحاد يجتمع الأحد والصقور تواجه كينيا
.
.
يعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه الدوري رقم (15)، عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من نهار يوم الأحد الموافق 23 ديسمبر 2019م في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمكاتب الاتحاد في الخرطوم2، وذلك برئاسة البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس الإدارة، وبحضور النواب والأعضاء، وأوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد ان الأجندة المدرجة على طاولة الاجتماع، أبرزها إجازة محضر الاجتماع السابق، وتقارير اللجان وإعادة النظر في تكوينها حسب الأداء، زائداً تقييم مشاركات المنتخبات الوطنية والمسابقات، علاوةً على إجازة اللوائح الداخلية المتبقية، ومن ثم مراجعة الميزانية وحسابات العام 2019م، والميزانية التقديرية للعام 2020م، والنظر في المذكرات المقدمة لمجلس الإدارة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يبحث عن ذاته في اختبار صعب بالدوري الممتاز
.
.
الأمل يتطّلع إلى الإبقاء على حظوظه قائمة في المنافسة بقوةٍ على صدارة الدوري الممتاز، وستكون المباراة بمثابة البحث عن الذات.

ينزل الأمل عطبرة في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم ”الثلاثاء” ضيفًا على نظيره أهلي الخرطوم في مباراة ضمن المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

ويبحث ممثل عطبرة عن الحصول على نتيجة إيجابية يعزّز بها منافسته على صدارة الدوري في ظلّ الصراع الكبير بينه والمريخ الخرطوم الذي استعاد المركز الأوّل بعد فوزه على هلال كادوقلي”الأثنين” ليصل إلى النقطة الـ”29â€³.

وفي المقابل، يسعى الأهلي الخرطوم إلى الاستفادة من النتيجة الإيجابية التي حقّقها في المرحلة السابقة بعدما تعادل أمام هلال كادوقلي بهدفين لكلٍ.

ويجمع الفريق الشهير بـ”13â€³ نقطة في رصيده.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يعتمد (22) حكم دولي سوداني للعام 2020م
.
.
إعتمد الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (22) حكم دولي من السودان للعام 2020م، بينهم (7) حكام ساحة في كرة القدم وهم؛ الفاضل محمد حسين (أبوشنب)، صبري محمد فضل، صديق الطريفي، محمود علي محمود (شانتير)، معتز عبدالباسط، عادل مختار، والسمؤال محمد الفاتح.. بالاضافة إلى (7) حكام مساعدين في كرة القدم وهم؛ محمد عبدالله (نيالا)، عمر حامد، المعز علي محمد، ناجي الفاتح، هيثم النور، عبدالجبار محمد، معاذ محمد التوم..
في كرة القدم للسيدات تم إعتماد ألاء عبدالصمد الحاج، وخادم الله الشايب حكمتين للوسط، وريماز عثمان، وهنادي محمد علي حكمتين مساعدتين، أما في كرة القدم داخل الصالات، فقد تم إعتماد (4) حكام وهم؛ المعز أحمد محمد، أحمد عبدالعظيم أحمد، عبدالرحمن هارون أحمد، خالد الحاج عبدالله ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يعتمد (22) حكم دولي سوداني للعام 2020م
.
.
إعتمد الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (22) حكم دولي من السودان للعام 2020م، بينهم (7) حكام ساحة في كرة القدم وهم؛ الفاضل محمد حسين (أبوشنب)، صبري محمد فضل، صديق الطريفي، محمود علي محمود (شانتير)، معتز عبدالباسط، عادل مختار، والسمؤال محمد الفاتح.. بالاضافة إلى (7) حكام مساعدين في كرة القدم وهم؛ محمد عبدالله (نيالا)، عمر حامد، المعز علي محمد، ناجي الفاتح، هيثم النور، عبدالجبار محمد، معاذ محمد التوم..
في كرة القدم للسيدات تم إعتماد ألاء عبدالصمد الحاج، وخادم الله الشايب حكمتين للوسط، وريماز عثمان، وهنادي محمد علي حكمتين مساعدتين، أما في كرة القدم داخل الصالات، فقد تم إعتماد (4) حكام وهم؛ المعز أحمد محمد، أحمد عبدالعظيم أحمد، عبدالرحمن هارون أحمد، خالد الحاج عبدالله ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد الافريقي يهدد بنقل مباريات الهلال لخارج السودان
.
.
اطلق الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم تحذيرات شديدة اللهجة الى الاتحاد السوداني بسبب عدم تجهيز ملعب الهلال بالصورة المطلوبة من حيث الانارة وغرف اللاعبين وهدد الكاف بنقل مباريات الهلال الى خارج السودان في حالة عدم الايفاء بمطلوبات الكاف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*صدارة و جدارة*
.
.
في الذكري الــ30 لملحمة (مانديلا) تمكن نجوم المريخ من ترويض أسود الجبال بثلاثية نظيفة ممزوجة بعرضٍ سحري و مبهر.

بقيادة المايسترو (التش) عزفت أوركسترا المريخ أجمل الألحان و سكبت الدفء و الأمان في ليلةٍ شابها الهدوء و السكون المشبوب بالفرح.

هذا (التش) ساحرٌ ماهرٌ و لاعبٌ ماكرٌ يمتاز بالدهاء و الخيال الفني الأسطوري.. لهذا لم نستغرب كثيراً حين صنع للنعسان أو أحرز هو بنفسه هدفاً لا يجاريه فيه براعةً في الكون إلا البالون دوور (ميسي).

و التش (ميسي) جديد في الدوري السوداني.. بمهارةٍ فطرية و موهبة استثنائية تصنع العجب العجاب متي ما كان صاحبها في (الفورمة) اللائقة لدوزنة الألحان و جعل الجمهور يتمايل من السحر الحلال و الطرب الصرّاح.

و نعود لتفاصيل المباراة.. لنجد أن (كيغان) و بعد غيبة طويلة يعود لطريقة (ظ¤:ظ¤:ظ¢) بوجود النعسان و شلش في المقدمة الحمراء و من خلفهم الرباعي (التش ـ محمد الرشيد ـ نيلسون و ضياء الدين) و رباعي الخط الخلفي (التكت ـ امير ـ نمر و محمود أم بده).

المباراة شهِدت تفاصيل جديدة بوجود التكت علي الطرف الأيمن و شلش في التشكيل الأساسي لأول مرة (منذ مباراة حي العرب بورتسودان بتأريخ ظ،ظ /ظ،ظ /ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©) و كذلك مشاركة الحارس الشاب محمد المصطفي كأساسي لأول مرة هذا الموسم.

و المريخ بمن حضر.. تلك المقولة التي كثيراً ما تتردد في الشفاة الحمراء و بالأمس تمثلت واقعاً معاشاً بين الناس حين سيطر المريخ علي الملعب طولاً و عرضاً و تمكن من حسم خصمه منذ الشوط الأول بثلاثية مع الرأفة.

في الشوط الثاني و بعد الاطمئنان علي النتيجة دفع أبو عنجة بتيري و رمضان من أجل التجهيز لقادم المواعيد و المباريات.

النتيجة وضعت الأحمر في الصدارة بــ29 نقطة مبتعداً بفارقٍ كبير عن أقرب ملاحقيه (الأمل العطبراوي) صاحب الــ24 نقطة و الذي سيواجه أمسية اليوم الأهلي الخرطومي.

و الآن علينا طوي كل الصفحات و فتح ملف الأمل بصفته المبارز الأول لنا علي عرش الصدارة الذي نجلس فيه الآن بإرتياح شديد و ستكتمل أريحتنا تماماً متي ما روضنا الفهد العطبراوي الشرس بمعقله و بين جمهوره بحول الله.

*نبضات متفرقة*

رابطة قطر خرجت ببيان ضافٍ أوضحت فيه حجم العمل العظيم الذي قاموا به (مشكورين) مع الغربال.

الرابطة شرحت في بيانها الخطوات التي قامت بها في سبيل الإبقاء علي هداف النسخة العربية الأخيرة في ديار الأحمر.

عرض الرابطة و المجلس تمثل في 150 ألف دولار علي ثلاثة مواسم.. علي أن تدفع الرابطة مقدماً 50 ألف و المجلس 30 ألف دولار و يتم تجزئة الباقي علي المواسم القادمة.

حسب المتداول من معلومات حول اللاعب فقد وصله عرض جزائري (من أصل ثلاثة عروض) بقيمة 200 ألف دولار.

إن كان الغربال راغباً في البقاء في المريخ فالوصول لاتفاق معه في ظل الاختلاف علي مبلغ 50 ألف هو أمرٌ ممكن الحدوث ما لم يكن للاعب رأيٌ آخر.

المريخ لم يُقصر في لاعبه.. و هو من قاده لواجهة النجومية بعد أن عافه الهلالاب و أطلقوا عليه لقب (الزجاجي).

مجتمع المريخ الرائع هو من احتضن موهبة الغربال و قادها للبزوغ و الازدهار بعد أن زبلت.. حتي عاد اللاعب نجماً يُشار له بالبنان.

و ميدو كان عند حُسن ظن جمهور المريخ به حيث حاز علي لقب هداف البطولة الأولي داخلياً برقم قياسي وطني و أردف ذلك بجلد الهلال بكرباجين من نار قبل أن يصل لقمة عطائه الفني حين تربع علي عرش هدافي العالم العربي من المحيط الي الخليج.

ننتظر من ميدو تقدير موقف الجماهير المريخية قاطبة و خاصةً موقف رابطة قطر التي سهرت و تفانت علي علاجه و تأهيله لفترة قاربت العام في بلادٍ يعلم الجميع مدي ارتفاع فاتورة العلاج فيها.

المريخ راغبٌ في الابقاء علي نجمه.. و علي اللاعب ادراك هذه الحقيقة و التمسك بالنادي و محاولة الوصول معه لاتفاق يرضي كل الأطراف بدون الاصغاء لوكيل اللاعب الذي يُغالي في ثمنه بدون مبرر.

قبل كل ذلك علي مجلس المريخ و الاقطاب الذين انبروا لاعادة المفكوكين (القنصل حازم و ابو اواب) التنسيق فيما بينهم لانجاز ملف المفاوضات الشاق.

طريقة التجاذب التي يتبعها الثلاثي (المجلس ـ حازم ـ ابو اواب) لن تفضي لنتيجة و ستبدد الجهود و تساهم في طمع اللاعبين و مغالاتهم و تنفيرهم.

قبل فترة وصلني طلب عبر أحد الاخوة من أحد الاقطاب لمحاولة تسيير عملية الاتفاق مع أحد النجوم المفكوكين.. و بعد نقاشي مع اللاعب و منحه عرض مجزي طلب مني اللاعب فرصة حتي المساء للاستماع لعرض القطب الثاني (عسي و لعل) يكون أفضل مما عُرِض عليه!!

عليه نتمني اغلاق باب المزايدات من اللاعبين تماماً و ذلك بالتنسيق في تحديد الاسعار و توحيد المفاوضات مع كل النجوم.

طالما التزم القنصل حازم و ابو اواب و سوداكال بإعادة المفكوكين فلابد من التنسيق بينهم.. أولاً لأن التنسيق يغلق باب المزايدات.. و ثانياً للسرعة في حسم هذه الملفات التي لا تقبل التلكؤ.

رابطة قطر عرضت مبلغاً للغربال و كذلك المجلس.. فلا ضير من اكمال المبلغ المطلوب من خلال القنصل حازم أو ابو اواب بالتنسيق معهم.

ننتظر من المجلس فتح كوة التنسيق مع اقطابه و روابطه من أجل انجاز ملف التسجيلات.. مع اعطاء كل ذي حقٍ حقه و مستحقه في المدح و الثناء في الختام.

لا ضير من تكوين لجنة مفاوضات مشتركة بممثل من القنصل حازم و آخر من أبو اواب و ثالث من المجلس و ليكن كمقترح (علي أبشر) بصفته أكثر الاعضاء قرباً من سوداكال و لقبوله من كل الاطراف بسبب عدم ظهوره اعلامياً في أي محفل.

هذه اللجنة ستجد المرونة في المفاوضات و الردود السريعة كما أنها ستكون النافذة الوحيدة المتاحة للاعبين في التفاوض و تحديد قيمة اعادة التسجيل.

نتمني التفكير في هذه المقترحات بالسرعة اللازمة قبل أن نجد انفسنا في وسط التسجيلات.

*نبضة أخيرة*

صدارة و فقع مرارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يهنئ البحرين بكاس الخليج 
.
.
بعث الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عن طريق الامين العام للاتحاد الدكتور حسن أبوجبل رسالة الاتحاد البحريني لكرة القدم مهنئاً بمناسبة التتويج بكأس الخليج في نسخته الأخيرة، وذلك في إمتداد لتقوية أواصر الصداقة بين الاتحادين ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ورشة التسجيل الالكتروني يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء بالأكاديمية
.
.
حسب توجيه رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالمضي في برنامج رفع القدرات، تم التجهيز لقيام ورشة التسجيل الالكتروني الذي يسبق موسم الانتقالات التكميلية، يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء (16 -17) ديسمبر 2019م في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وسيكون يوم الاثنين لأندية الدرجة الممتازة، والثلاثاء لأندية الوسيط، وأوضح المهندس سامي جديد ان برنامج مطابقة البيانات الالكتروني (TMS)، سيشهد تحديث جديد يرتقي إلى (9.2) للقُصّر؛ حيث سيتم إدراج اللاعبين القُصر – تحت (18) سنة – بعد إستيفاء الشروط اللازمة، واضاف جديد ان مناديب الأندية الجدد، يتوجب عليهم إحضار خطاب مع النادي، بالاضافة إلى جواز السفر حتى يتم إعتماده في السيستم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مكتب التطوير في الفيفا يتابع إجراءات صالة الخرطوم الدولية
.
.
أفاد الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ان مكتب التطوير للفيفا، عبر مكتبه في أديس أبابا تواصل مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بشأن ملفات التطوير، وفي مقدمتها مركز الخرطوم الدولية لكرة القدم داخل الصالات، والذي خطوات حثيثة مع الشركة المعتمدة لتنفيذ المشروع في ارض الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المصدقة داخل المدينة الرياضية جنوب الخرطوم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس إدارة الاتحاد يجتمع الأحد والصقور تواجه كينيا
.
.
يعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه الدوري رقم (15)، عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من نهار يوم الأحد الموافق 23 ديسمبر 2019م في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمكاتب الاتحاد في الخرطوم2، وذلك برئاسة البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس الإدارة، وبحضور النواب والأعضاء، وأوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد ان الأجندة المدرجة على طاولة الاجتماع، أبرزها إجازة محضر الاجتماع السابق، وتقارير اللجان وإعادة النظر في تكوينها حسب الأداء، زائداً تقييم مشاركات المنتخبات الوطنية والمسابقات، علاوةً على إجازة اللوائح الداخلية المتبقية، ومن ثم مراجعة الميزانية وحسابات العام 2019م، والميزانية التقديرية للعام 2020م، والنظر في المذكرات المقدمة لمجلس الإدارة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عبد الرحمن يقترب من خط النهاية مع المريخ ورابطة قطر توضّح
.
.
باءت محاولات المريخ واللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن بالفشل دون الوصول إلى اتفاقٍ يقضي ببقائه بعد نهاية فترته في أكتوبر، ورفضه التجديد رغم العرض المالي الذي وصل إلى”150″ ألف دولار.

وأعلنت رابطة المريخ بقطر أنّها لم تصل إلى اتفاقٍ مع اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن لتجديد تعاقده مع النادي، مشيرةً إلى أنّه تمسّك بموقفه القاضي بخوض تجربة خارجية بعدما تلقى عروضًا من أندية ترغب في شراء بطاقته بصورة مباشرة.

وقالت الرابطة بحسب بيانها إنها بدأت حوارًا جادًا مع اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن من أجلّ إعادة قيده بتنسيقٍ من مجلس الإدارة وبتفويضٍ كامل.

وأشارت إلى أنّها عرضت عليه التعاقد لمدة ثلاث أعوام بمبلغ وقدره”150″ ألف دولار مقسمّةً على مدة التعاقد، على أنّ يضمن النادي الموافقة على الاحتراف الخارجي وفق العرض الأفضل.

وأضاف البيان” رابطة قطر التزمت بتسليم محمد عبد الرحمن مبلغ التعاقد للسنة الأولى وقدره”50″ ألف دولار فور التوقيع وقبل مغادرته إلى السودان، والتزم المجلس بسداد ثلاثون ألف دولار منها على أنّ تسدّد الرابطة”20″ ألف دولار.

وأوضحت الرابطة أنّ اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن رفض قبول العرض،متعلًلا بأنّ هناك أندية ترغب في شراء بطاقته بصورة مباشرة وأنّه يرغب في الاحتراف الخارجي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدأ العد التنازلي لانطلاقة التسجيلات

قلم في الساحة @ مامون ابوشيبة

* بدأ العد التنازلي لموعد انطلاقة التسجيلات التكميلية والتي ستستمر لفترة قصيرة جداً..

* تنطلق فترة التسجيلات التكميلية القصيرة مع بداية شهر يناير أي بعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع والنادي الجاد يفترض أن يكون قد أعد العدة مبكراً لخوض التسجيلات..

* يفترض أن تكون لجنة التسجيلات قد تم تكوينها قبل شهرين وتتألف من لجنة فنية ولجنة مالية وإدارية.

* اللجنة الفنية يقودها الجهاز الفني للفريق إضافة لمدربين من أبناء النادي وقدامى لاعبين متابعين للنشاط.. ومهمتها تحديد الخانات أو الوظائق المطلوب دعمها بلاعبين جدد وتحديد اللاعبين المرغوب في ضمهم للفريق، وأيضاً تحديد البدائل في حالة الفشل في ضم اللاعبين المرصودين، وأيضاً رصد أي لاعب مميز مطلق السراح.

* وتقوم اللجنة الفنية بكتابة توصية للتجديد للاعبي الفريق مطلقي السراح أو التوصية بايجاد بديل للاعب أساسي مطلق السراح فشل النادي في التجديد له، أو لاعب لا يرغب النادي في التجديد له لتقدم السن أو لقلة العطاء.

* كما تكون اللجنة الفنية في حالة متابعة للتسجيلات لتحديد لاعبين يمكن إعارتهم أو الاستغناء عنهم بمجرد ضمان ضم لاعب جديد أفضل..

* اللجنة المالية والإدارية للتسجيلات مهمتها توفير ميزانية كافية لتغطية التسجيلات ومنذ وقت مبكر جداً.. هذا بجانب مفاوضة لاعبي النادي مطلقي السراح والوصول معهم لاتفاق كامل على التجديد وتوقيع العقودات معهم قبل انطلاقة فترة التسجيلات التكميلية تحاشياً لمخاطر الخطف..

* إضافة لمفاوضة اللاعبين الجدد المراد ضمهم من مطلقي السراح للوصول معهم لاتفاقات نهائية,, أو مفاوضتهم ومفاوضة أنديتهم بشكل جاد إن كانوا غير مطلقي السراح.. على أن يتم ذلك قبل حلول موعد التسجيلات والدفع الفوري للاعبين الجدد ولأنديتهم في اليومين السابقين لانطلاقة التسجيلات لأن فترة التسجيلات قصيرة جداً وأي تأخير للمفاوضات أو دفع الأموال إلى حين انطلاقة موعد التسجيلات سيصطدم بضيق الزمن مما يعني الفشل التام لكل خطط التسجيلات أو الفشل في ضم اللاعبين الممتازين المرصودين من الأندية الأخرى ثم الاضطرار للاتجاه للبدائل الذين لا يلبون الطموحات..

* على مجلس المريخ أن يتيح الفرصة لأقطاب النادي وأهل المال لدعم التسجيلات التي ستكلف أموالاً طائلة لن يقوى المجلس على الإيفاء بها لوحده..

* مثلاً مبادرة قطب المريخ السخي القنصل حازم مسطفى بتكفله باستحقاقات إعادة التعاقد مع مطلقي السراح محمد عبدالرحمن وأمير كمال والتكت يجب أن تجد تجاوباًً تاماً وسريعاً من قبل المجلس.. بالجلوس الفوري مع اللاعبين واكمال الاتفاق المالي معهم ثم اخطار القنصل حازم ليقوم بالتسديد للاعبين مبكراً حتى لا يفقد النادي أياً منهم.

* أي تعامل عنهجي مع مبادرة القنصل حازم بالقول يجب تسليم أموالك للمجلس.. سيعني افشال المبادرة وتعريض النادي لخطر فقدان مطلقي السراح.. والحماهير لن ترحم أبداً..

* وهناك أيضاً ملف لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح خلال الفترة الرئيسية في يونيو والذين بدأ الند الهلال قي التفاوض معهم منذ الآن مما سيسبب ازعاجاً شديداً للمريخ ويؤثر على عطاء اللاعبين خلال النصف الثاني من الموسم الحالي كما أن هرلاء اللاعبين عرضة للهروب للأندية العربية.. لذا من المستحسن التجديد لهم خلال فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في يناير المقبل.. ولكن لأن هذا فوق طاقة المجلس.. فينبغي تحويل هذا الملف لأقطاب المريخ.

* مع اقتراب موعد الانتقالات التكميلية القصيرة بدأت القلق يساور جماهير المريخ لعدم اتخاذ أي خطوات جادة حتى الآن تجاه لاعبي النادي مطلقي السراح أو اللاعبين المميزين في الأندية الأخرى.. وربنا يكضب الشينة.

زمن إضافي

* بحمد الله تجاوز المريخ النقص الكبير في صفوف الفريق خاصة النقص الهجومي واجتاز عقبة أسود الجبال فريق المفاجآت بفوز مريح ومبكر بثلاثية نظيفة جاءت في النصف الثاني من الحصة الأولى..

* والحمد لله وفق شلش والنعسان والتش في استثمار الفرص التي اتيحت لهم في الدقائق 25 و 31 و45+2  على التوالي.

* كالعادة كلما يتقدم المريخ بأكثر من هدف في الحصة الأولى يتراجع الأداء في الشوط الثاني ويصوم الفريق عن زيادة الأهداف.

* تفوق الأسود في الحصة الثانية وأهدروا العديد من الفرص السهلة، بينما توقف المريخ عن الارسال لتراجع أداء خط الوسط خاصة نيلسون الفتران..

* الجميل في المباراة ظهور رمضان عجب وتيري في الحصة الثانية قبل المواجهة الخطيرة الملتهبة مع الأمل في عطبرة..

* الحضور الجماهيري كان ضعيفاً للغاية عدا شباب الاولتراس.. وده غلط يا جماهير المريخ فالفريق يحتاج للمؤازرة القوية من الجماهير في كل المباريات.. فالدعم الجماهيري يرفع لمعنويات ويزيد من حماس اللاعبين ليؤدوا بالأسلوب القتالي طوال زمن اللعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الظاهرة التش يكتب علي صفحته بعد المباراة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحرّكات مبكّرة من المريخ لضم لاعبين جدد

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

عبر لجنة فنية تمّ تكوينها لمتابعة ملف التعاقدات الشتوية، بدأ نادي المريخ أولى خطواته لدعم صفوفه.

قالت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ نادي المريخ وعبر اللجنة الفنية المكلّفة مؤخرًا بدأ تحرّكات كبيرة بشأن حسم ملف اللاعبين الجدد الذين سيتعاقد معهم في الانتدابات الشتوية.

ووفق المصادر فإنّ النادي أرسل خطابًا لنادي القوز طالبًا فيه لاعبه”طبنجة”، فيما أجرى اتصالاتٍ رسمية مع نادي ود نوباوي لبحث إمكانية التعاقد مع المهاجم منير.

وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ المريخ ينتظر أنّ يخاطب نادي الأهلي عطبرة لبحث إمكانية التعاقد مع اللاعب الريح خلال المرحلة المقبلة.

وسابقًا، كان مجلس المريخ قد أمنّ على تجديد عقد كلٍ من أمير كمال، ومحمد هاشم التكت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

أحمد حسن لـ”باج نيوز”: الهلال تاريخ كبير في أفريقيا ولكنّ..!

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يبحث الهلال عن مدربٍ جديد لقيادة الفريق خلفًا للوطني صلاح أحمد آدم الذي أعفي من منصبه”الجمعة”، وبدأت مفاوضات بين النادي السوداني والمدرب المصري أحمد حسن لم تصل إلى مرحلة الرسمية بعد.

قال المدرب المصري أحمد حسن في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه تلقى اتصالاتٍ غير رسمية من بعض الوكلاء لقيادة الهلال في المرحلة المقبلة، مبينًا بأنّه يتواجد حاليًا في تركيا وسيعود إلى القاهرة غدًا.

وبحسب حسن فإنّه يرى أنّ الهلال اسمٌ كبير وتاريخ في أفريقيا والسودان، ويملك قاعدة جماهيرية لا خلاف عليها.

وأضاف” تابعت الهلال في مباراته الأخيرة أمام الأهلي المصري، ولكنّ لا أستطيع التحدّث عنه بشيء، قبل أنّ تكون هناك مفاوضاتٍ رسمية”.

ويشارك الهلال في مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا ويملك الفريق في رصيده”3â€³ نقاط من انتصارٍ وخسارة في جولتين خاضهما في المنافسة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مباراة مهمة جداً يخوضها شباب المريخ في السادسة والربع مساء اليوم أمام شباب أمبدة على ملعب دار الرياضة بأمدرمان .. يدخل شباب المريخ المواجهة متصدراً للمجموعة بـ18 نقطة مقابل 16 نقطة لأمبدة الذي يحل في المركز الثاني .

بالتوفيق شبابنا â‌¤ï¸ڈ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو 
بيان ملغوم

*تناقلت وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي بالأمس بياناً (صادماً) صدر من رابطة المريخ بقطر أعلنت من خلاله الوصول لطريق مسدود في المفاوضات مع المهاجم محمد عبدالرحمن الذي رفض (بحسب البيان) العرض المقدم من رابطة المريخ بقطر بالتنسيق مع مجلس المريخ والبالغ 150 الف دولار مقسمه على ثلاث سنوات بواقع 50 الف دولار في العام

* تداول الجميع البيان واتخذ الكثير من جماهير المريخ موقفاً (معهوداً) ان لا كبير على النادى.وذهب البعض لأبعد من ذلك عندما تحدثوا بوضوح عن ضرورة صرف النظر عن التجديد للاعب الذى لم يُقدر كل الجهود التي قام بها اهل المريخ ورابطة قطر من اجل علاج اللاعب (حسب ما جاء من ردود أفعال) عبر السوشل ميديا

* بحسب ما جاء في بيان رابطة المريخ بقطر فإن الاتفاق كان يقضى بتسليم اللاعب مبلغ وقدره (50 الف دولار) قيمة التعاقد مع اللاعب لمدة (عام واحد) يساهم فيها المجلس بمبلغ (30 الف دولار) بينما تلتزم رابطة قطر بتسديد مبلغ (20 الف دولار) مع مساهمة سنوية في تجديد عقد اللاعب

*اول الأخطاء التي وقعت فيها رابطة المريخ بقطر ومجلس المريخ تتعلق (بضخامة) مبلغ الاتفاق والذى يصل لأكثر من (4 مليار) في العام الواحد وهذا الامر يفتح الباب امام مزايدات لا طاقة للأندية السودانية بها مهما بلغت موهبة اللاعب

*على أي أساس يتم الاتفاق على التوقيع مع اللاعب لمدة (3 سنوات) بمبلغ يتجاوز الــ(12 مليار) وهنالك اكثر من 4 لاعبين ينافسون محمد عبدالرحمن في النجومية ينتظرون تقييم مناسب من اجل التجديد للنادي؟

*فإذا كان مبلغ التجديد للاعب عائد من إصابة كبيرة على مستوى الرباط الصليبي يصل لمبلغ (12 مليار). فما هو التقييم المناسب للاعب في قيمة رمضان عجب مثلاً؟ وهل سيقبل التش باقل من (15 مليار) وهو الذى (يركض) في الميادين حتى الان دون أي معاناة من إصابة ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد؟

*هذا في جانب المقابل المادي.وهنالك جانب اخر يتعلق (بمصداقية) المعلومات التي حملها بيان رابطة قطر والذى سرد تفاصيل المفاوضات والجهات التي ستتحمل قيمة تجديد التعاقد مع محمد عبد الرحمن

*وحسب ما توفر من معلومات فإن الاتفاق الأول بين رابطة قطر والسيد حازم مصطفى كان يقضى بمنح اللاعب مبلغ (50 الف دولار) لمدة عامين بواقع (2 مليار في العام) وهو مبلغ يبدو مقبولاً نوعاً ما نظراً لظروف البلاد الاقتصادية

*ونص الاتفاق كذلك على ان تتحمل رابطة المريخ في قطر تسديد مبلغ (20 الف دولار) على ان يسدد السيد حازم مصطفى مبلغ (30 الف دولار) وتحويل أي (مساهمة) من المجلس للاعب مباشرة كحافز إضافي من مجلس المريخ

*هذا الاتفاق كان (ساري المفعول) وبمباركة اللاعب ورابطة قطر والسيد حازم مصطفى حتى قبل أيام معدودة. ولكن فجأة تغير كل شيء وطالعنا بياناً صادماً وغير مقبول (مهما كانت المبررات) من جانب رابطة المريخ في قطر

*تابعنا قبل التزام السيد حازم مصطفى بتسديد مستحقات تجديد اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن وعدد اخر من اللاعبين دون الكشف عن مبلغ الاتفاق. وكان من الأولى برابطة المريخ في قطر الرجوع للشخص الذى اعلن الالتزام بتجديد التعاقد مع اللاعب وإبلاغه باخر المستجدات حال وصلت المفاوضات لطريق مسدود قبل إصدار هذا البيان الذى يُمكن ان يتسبب في نهاية العلاقة ما بين اللاعب والنادي تماماً.إذا ما استصحبنا عقلية المشجع السوداني الذى تغلب العاطفة عنده دائماً

*و لا ادرى لماذا تذكرت الأساليب القديمة للأندية السودانية عندما تقرر (حرق كرت) احد اللاعبين بعد الفشل فى الاتفاق معه لتجديد التعاقد حيث ياتى الحديث عن عدم (تقدير واحترام) اللاعب للنادي .وقد تذهب بعض الإدارات ابعد من ذلك وتتحدث عن إصابة مزمنة للاعب كما حدث مع محمد عبدالرحمن من جانب نادى الهلال

*كنت أتمنى ان تكون الحكمة حاضرة من جانب رابطة المريخ بقطر في تعاملها مع هذا الموضوع بدلاً من الجنوح لطريق (حرق كرت اللاعب) لدى جماهير المريخ .خاصة وان رابطة الزعيم في قطر تُحظى بكل التقدير والاحترام من جانب اهل المريخ ولكن بكل امانة لم يحالفها التوفيق فيما ذهبت اليه بخصوص البيان.

*الشيء الأكيد الذى يجب ان يعلمه اهل المريخ ان هنالك (سر كبير وغامض) يكتنف ملف التجديد لمحمد عبدالرحمن. وان ما جاء في صدر بيان رابطة المريخ بقطر لا يمثل (كل الحقيقة) في الموضوع الذى يحتاج للحكمة اكثر من الاندفاع

*وهنالك سؤال واحد أتمنى ان اجد له (إجابة شافيه). جاء في بيان رابطة المريخ بقطر ان الرابطة قد التزمت بتسديد مبلغ (20 الف دولار) بينما التزم المجلس بتوفير مبلغ (30 الف دولار) لتكملة مبلغ الــ(50 الف دولار). فهل جاء الالتزام بتوفير متبقى المبلغ البالغ (30 الف دولار) من جانب مجلس المريخ ام من جانب السيد حازم مصطفى؟ وهل نص الاتفاق الأول مع اللاعب على منحه مبلغ (50 الف دولار) في العام الواحد؟ ام يعتبر هذا المبلغ قيمة تجديد لمدة عامين؟

*هنالك امر اخر يتعلق بسياسة مجلس المريخ في( إطلاق يد ) روابط المريخ والاقطاب في إدارة المفاوضات بعيداً عن المجلس. وهو امر ستكون عواقبه وخيمه في القريب العاجل على مستوى النجاح في الوصول لاتفاق مقبول مع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح

*لا مانع من (إشراك) الأقطاب والروابط الخارجية في المفاوضات مع اللاعبين تقديراً لأشياء كثيرة. ولكن جلوس إدارة النادي على الرصيف وانتظار نهاية المفاوضات من اجل إكمال الإجراءات الإدارية خطوة غير مقبولة من جانب مجلس لا يتورع في تقديم كل التسهيلات (لمن يدفع) في سبيل الجلوس على كرسي الرئاسة. وهو موضوع سأعود له بإذن الله تعالى

*الان سادتي لاتزال الكرة في ملعب اهل المريخ من اجل إنقاذ صفقة تجديد التعاقد مع اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن ولا يحتاج هذا الامر لأكثر من (المصداقية والتعاون) بين اهل الأحمر بعيداً عن المكاسب الشخصية والانتصار للرأي

*ولى عودة إن كان في العمر بقية

اخر الكلام

 المصداقية أساس النجاح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع 
هيثم كابو
نجوم زينت سماء الزعيم وأستحقت الثناء والتكريم
(مانديلا) .. إنجاز يتجلى ..!!
.
.
إرتباط (أيقونة الحرية) بفرسان القارة الإفريقية .. (أسد) التمنيات .. وبسالة صخور صماء شرفت القبيلة الحمراء!
ولا ترتبط أسماء الكبار إلا بالعمالقة، وبه إرتبطنا وبنا أرتبط، وكلانا مشوار من تضحيات وفخر وجمال وتاريخ وعزة وصمود ونضال .!
وما ذكر أسم المريخ الا تذكر الناس الثائر المقاتل والزعيم الأسطورة والمناضل الصامد نيلسون مانديلا، وما ذكر أسم (أيقونة الحرية) مانديلا إلا وتذكر الناس زعيم الأندية الذي خاض أشرس المعارك في القارة الأفريقية وصاحب الكأسات المحمولة جواً ومحطم الأرقام القياسية الجالس متحكراً بلا منافس على سدة عرش الكرة السودانية .
المريخ ومانديلا .. (زعيم لاقى زعيم) ..!
يعد نيلسون مانديلا بلا أدنى شك رمزاً للحرية، فهو من أبرز السياسيين في العالم الذين ناضلوا من أجل نظام ديمقراطي في جنوب أفريقيا يعتمد على التعددية العرقية بدلاً عن التمييز العنصري .. رجل قاوم في كل اتجاه وقفز من فوق أسوار التحديات الشائكة مما عرضه للاعتقال أكثر من 27 عاماً في السجون، ليكون النداء بتحرير مانديلا من السجن رمزاً لرفض سياسة التمييز العنصري.
أستحق مانديلا أن يطلق الأتحاد الأفريقي أسمه على بطولة كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية (نسخة 1989) التي كان ينبغي أن (تكون بحجم الأسم) ويظفر بها فريق صاحب مشوار نضال وكفاح وتاريخ، (لذا لا عجب إن جاءت طائعة مختارة للمريخ) ..!
تمر هذه الأيام الذكرى السابعة والعشرين على نصر السودان المستحق، وفخر الزعيم، ورافع رأس البلد مريخ الشموخ الذي أدخل البهجة في القلوب وضخ الفرح في الأوردة ونفخ في الأرواح الأمل يوم عاد من نيجيريا بكأس الكؤوس الافريقية (محمول جواً)..!
تدافع يومها الصفوة لمطار الخرطوم لإستقبال بعثة النصر الظافرة، ولسان حالهم يقول: (المطار بي وين.. المطار بجاي.. والصفر بي وين.. الصفر بهناك.. والصفوة كيف.. الصفوة قوة .. كأسات من برا وسيطرة جوه)..!
لم تهن عزائم الرجال الأقوياء، ولم تلن إرادة الأبطال الأشاوس، فعندما هاجمتهم الصحافة والجماهير وسخر (أصحاب الصفر الكبير) من عودة نجوم الزعيم بنقطة واحدة من البطولة العربية قبل سبعة وعشرين عاماً، وتهكموا عليهم بعبارات من شاكلة (الموز ابو نقطة)، لم يكن يدركوا وقتها أن الشياطين الحُمر أعلنوها داوية: (العين على مانديلا.. و”موز موز”.. حياة حياة)..!
قالها المدرب الألماني ارنست رودر بوضوح تام بعد الخروج من البطولة العربية وقبل أيام من إنطلاقة بطولة كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية : (أن المشاركة في البطولة العربية لم تكن من أجل الحصول عليها، ولكن من أجل الإعداد للظفر بالبطولة الأهم)، وما قاله رودر حدث بالضبط لأن الألماني خلفه رجالاً يضحون من أجل المريخ بالأرواح والمهج والدم..!
والدم عند أهل المريخ يحمل كل معاني التضحيات والفداء فالفنان البديع محمد النصري يقول :
يا مريخنا يا مالك زمام إحساسنا

يا الطالع ونازل دوام مع أنفاسنا

“لون الدم” شعارك ودا البزيدو حماسنا

وإن كان حماس ود النصري يزيد بلون الدم الذي أختاره المريخ شعاراً للقلوب والحناجر و(الفنايل)، فإن صديقنا الشاعر المريخي المرهف عبد الوهاب هلاوي صاحب (أحب نجومك وفراش القاش وحاجة آمنة) قد إختصر المشوار وكثّف المعاني ببليغ التعابير وروعة التصاوير عندما قال :
هلا هلا عليك هلا

ريدنا ليك يعلم بي الله

“دمنا” الجاري في عروقنا

جاري في خيوط الفنلة ..!

يا سلام عليك يا هلاوي يا رجل مسكون جمال، فما قلته خارق للعادي وكاسر لأطر النمطية ومتمرد على ماهو معروف من أشعار كتبت للحبيبة والوطن .. لله درك يا صفوة وانت تسحرنا بقولك : ( ريدنا ليك يعلم بي الله ..ودمنا الجاري في عروقنا .. جاري في خيوط الفنلة) ..!
لا غرابة يا سادتي فهو المريخ .. هو الإنجاز .. هو العشق ..هو الفخر..هو الجغرافيا والتاريخ ..!
الأسد و(سامي) المقام مافي كلام !
كأس حمل إسم المناضل نيلسون مانديلا وضاعف من قيمته أن من حمله ولوَّح به هو الكابتن المايسترو الراحل المقيم سامي عز الدين الذي ظل مرتبطاً بعشقه الأبدي حتى لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة ملبياً نداء المريخ العظيم، ليظل قصة حب وإخلاص أسطوري تستحق أن تروى للصفوة المفتوين بحب الزعيم ..!
هنئياً للصفوة بالذكرى السابعة والعشرين لكأس أدمت قلوب كارهي الزعيم ممن فشلوا في تحقيق بطولات آنية، وليس لهم ما يحتفلون به من إنجازات قديمة، بينما (ناس المطار بي وين) يرقصون طرباً في ذكري بطولة مانديلا التي رفع كأسها كابتن (سامي) المقام وعالي القيمة ..!
ولو لم يكن في كشوفات المريخ غير حامد بريمة لأستحق الزعيم الكأس، فالأسد كان فريقاً لوحده، يزأر في وجه المهاجمين فيصيبهم الرعب بغض النظر عن قدراتهم التهديفية، ومهاراتهم العالية، واسمائهم الكبيرة، وما امتلكوه من خبرات وما لديهم من مهارات، فبريمة قادر على إحتضان وصد أية قذيفة مهما كانت صعبة، ويستمتع أكثر بالكرات التي تصوب (في التمنيات) ..!
يبقى بريمة أسطورة لن تتكرر، وأمثاله من الطبيعي أن يظفروا بالكؤوس العربية ويتوجوا بالبطولات الأفريقية، فالجماهير النيجيرية الكبيرة التي جاءت لتحتفل بتتويج (بندل يونايتد) لم تحزن لخسارة فريقها للبطولة الحلم، لأنها لم تصدق أن بإفريقيا حارس كبريمة، أدهش القارة السمراء وشهد له المصريون بكل تاريخهم الفرعوني، وتحدث عنه العرب في كل مكان، و(كم انت كبير يا أسد .. وسيظل أسمك يا بريمة ناصع وخالد ويكفي أنك حامد) ..!
لو لعب الحارس الرشيق شنان خضر بعد إنتقاله من التاج في اي فريق غير المريخ لبنوا له تمثالاً، فمشكلة شنان أنه كان يلعب في فريق حارسه الأول بريمة، ولكن لعمري أن تكون (إحتياطياً لبريمة) فذاك أفضل ألف مرة من أن تحرس مرمى أي فريق مهما ذاع أسمه وكبر وزنه وأرتفع شانه..!
كان شنان حاضراً كلما أحتاجه المريخ، وسجل أسمه بأحرف من نور في كشف أبطال الذي حفظه التاريخ..!
ربما لا يذكر الكثيرون الحارس الثالث في كشف مانديلا ياسين بابكر لأنه لم يلعب أية مباراة في البطولة، وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمدافع الراحل عبد القادر ضو البيت، ولكن أسميهما – إن غابا عن ذاكرة الحفظ وألسنة التداول – سيظلان عند الموثقين للأجيال والتاريخ منقوشين بأحرف من ذهب في سفر المريخ.
صخور صماء وبسالة حمراء !
وعن أي دفاع تحكي، وعن أن أية ترسانة تتكلم، فلو لم يكن الكمال لله وحده، لقلنا أن (أخوان كمال) نالوا العلامة الكاملة و(قفلوا المقرر) وأجادوا ما هو (غير مقرر) ببسالة رجال أستحقوا ملامسة قمم الكمال.
أسود ضارية .. مقاتلون أشاوس.. محاربون أشداء.. بواسل تخشى أعتى الفرق قتالهم، ولا غرابة طالما أن دفاع مانديلا يضم مجموعة (مدججين كره الكماة نزالهم).
هو الصخرة الصماء.. صمام الآمان الحقيقي.. قلب نابض بالرجولة والإبداع قبل أن يكون (قلب دفاع ).. فارس الحوبة الذي لا يعرف التساهل والتهاون .. وعند كمال عبد الغني (يقف الكلام) مثلما يقف المهاجمين رعباً وخوفاً واحترام.
يظل هو على مر التاريخ ملك الحفاظ على الشباك بيضاء.. لا يعرف التساهل والتنظير غير المجدي ويؤمن بأن دور المدافع الأول تخليص الكرة مهما كلفه الأمر.. إن كان الكل يجمعون بأن (الدفاع خير وسيلة للهجوم)، فإن إبراهيم عطا سبق الفلاسفة والمنظرين في ذلك بتقديم مبدأ إستخلاص الكرة وإخراجها على بناء الهجمة، فألف تحية في مثل هذا اليوم لود عطا عاشق النجمة.
دقة تصويباته لم نرها إلا عند الهولندي كومن .. لو كانت هناك وقتها مقاييس لقوة التسديدات لتم منعه رسمياً من التهديف من خارج منطقة الجزاء، وربما لاحقه (مجلس الأمن الدولي) عبر (الفيفا) او من غيرها بإعتباره يملك أسلحة محظورة، فالظهير الأيسر عاطف القوز كان يمثل خلطة (القوة والتركيز والمهارة) ونكهة الكورة .
إذا لامستك قذيفة من عاطف القوز مجرد ملامسة خفيفة و(تتش عابر) ستفقد التوازن والتركيز لمدة ثلاثة أيام دعك من أن تصيبك في مقتل لا قدر الله، والشاهد على ذلك أنه عندما أراد الحكم عثمان أحمد البشير حفظ ماء وجه الهلال الذي أراقه (ابراهومة المسعودية) بثنائية في أحد لقاءات القمة، ورفض إحتساب هدف عاطف القوز الثالث بحجة أن الكرة (غير مباشرة) وتم تصويبها في المرمى (مباشرة)، في الوقت الذي أحتج فيه نجوم المريخ لملامسة حارس الهلال عوض حسب الرسول للكرة قبل ولوجها الشباك، ولأن (مفعول ملامسة الثلاثة أيام) لم يزل من الحارس بعد خرج حسب الرسول للصحف معترفاً : (القون صحيح ..فعلاً أنا هبشت الكورة)، ليخرج بعدها (مستقبل الثلاثية) من الكشوفات نهائياً إثر صدقه في الإعتراف بـ(هبشة) لم تمهله طويلاً.
لم نرى له في المريخ خليفة سوى فاروق جبرة .. كان صاحب بصمة و نسيج وحده .. مقاتل شرس ومدافع صلد، لم يكن تجميد خدمات المهاجمين من أبرز ميزاته فحسب، بل خروجه الموفق لحظة إستحواذ فريقه للكرة كان مدهشاً، وعودته لموقعه (مرابطاً) تجعلك تجزم بأنه لم يغادر مكانه قيد أنملة .. يجيد المهام المعروفة وقتها وينفذ ما يطلبه منه رودر من ضرويات كرة حديثة ونظريات جديدة، و(يكفي أنه عبد السلام حميدة) ..!
يبقى موسى الهاشماب من الأسماء الخالدة في (كشف مانديلا)، كما أن الراحل المقيم صديق العمدة أهدى المريخ الأفراح، وأختار الرحيل عن الدنيا متوشحاً بالأحمر، فما أن يذكر أسمه إلا ويتذكر الصفوة (حادث أم مغد) المشؤوم فاللهم أرحم عبدك صديق وأحسن اليه، فقد كان مثالاً للاعب والمدرب في السلوك والتعامل الإنضباط، وحتى لحظة رحليه كان عنواناً للحيوية وشعلة من النشاط .
مقاتلون مهرة ولاعبون سحرة !
لو أمتلك كل فريق كرة قدم لاعباً مثل بدر الدين بخيت لسرت الطمأنينة في أوردة المدافعين ولأسترخى على وسائد الراحة المهاجمين .. ولو تزامن وجود بدر الدين مع لاعب مثل البديع عادل عطا او الحريف عاطف منصور فهذه منحة من السماء وهبة ربانية لن تجدها على الأرض، و(لو دخلت في عطاء) ..!
موهبته الفذة لا خلاف عليها .. تكنيكه العالي سابق لزمانه .. فاللعب بجوار مقاتل يتوسط الملعب هيبة كجمال ابو عنجة يجعل زملاءه يشعرون بالإرتياح، والمدرجات تثور طرباً وتتفنن في التشجيع والهتاف والصياح
كانت لشراسة أبو عنجة فهم متقدم، ولحماسه ذكاء، ولبسالته أهداف، ول(رجالته) طعم، لذا ظلت غيرة جمال حتى يومنا هذا مضرباً للأمثال .
هو بلا شك (دماغ يمشي على ساقين) .. يطرز النجيل الأخضر بأروع الألوان وأجمل اللمسات .. فإن كانت كرة القدم (مهارة وطرب ولمسات سحرية) فينبغي أن تكون ممارستها حصرية على أبراهومة المسعودية .
ساحر في لمساته.. وبديع في مراوغته.. مدهش في تمريراته.. أفضل من يلعب (الون) وينتظر (التو)، وبإمكانه إستخدام قدراته الفائقة في المراوغة ليكون هو (الون والتو) إذا أستدعى الأمر، فوجود باكمبا او بابكر الحلو في أي تيم هو (أكمال لنص الفريق الحلو)..!
ثمة علاقة وطيدة ما بين حنجرة محمد وردي وأشعار أسحق الحلنقي وريشة عازف العود الماهر عوض أحمودي ومقطوعات حافظ عبد الرحمن الموسيقية ولوحات ابراهيم الصلحي التشكيلية و(كورة سكسك) الكاسرة لأُطر الجمود والخارقة لعباءة العادية .
من هو بموهبة ومهارة و(حرفنة) الساحر الفنان أسامة أدم ريحان المعروف بسكسك ينبغي الا نكتب عنه في الصحف الرياضية، فأمثاله من المبدعين مكانهم الصفحات الفنية .
متعة الكفر مع الهجوم الخطر!
إن كان ضخ الدم في الأوردة يعيد الحياة لمن شارف على الموت، وينفخ الروح في الأجساد التي تقف علي شفا حفرة من اليباس، فانا نجم مانديلا دحدوح يفعل ذات الأشياء، مع أن وزارة الصحة لم تنتبه لضروة (صرف أبداعاته بروشتة من الصيدليات)، فبدلاً عن إهدار الزمن في التداوي بالأعشاب والكيمائيات بأمكانك شراء (دواء دحدوح) الذي يعلم الوصايفة جيداً كيف بإمكانه أن يرد الروح .
لو كانت (الثعلبة) صفة تنسب للاعب فإنها ينبغي أن تمنح للمهاجم عصام الدحيش الذي ما (رمى إشارة يمين) الا وتحرك نحو الشمال، ومن هو بفطنته نادر الوجود والمثال.
يكفي أنه (الرمح الملتهب).. أحرز أصعب الأهداف في تواقيت لم يكن من السهل أن ينظر فيها متفرج للملعب ناهيك عن تهادي الكرة في الشباك، ودونكم الهدف الثاني الذي أحرزه فتح الرحمن فرج الله سانتو من عكسية سامي عز الدين في مبارة البنزرت التونسي (في الزمن الما في) عندما أعد الناس أنفسهم للركلات الترجحية ناسين أن سانتو (مكمن الخطر ومتعة الكفر) ..!
جاري وجارين وراه ..!
واحد وعشرون لاعباً زينوا كشف مانديلا، وكانوا يسيرون بين الحروف طرباً وإبداعاً، بينما لم تجدوا اللاعب الفلتة عيسى صباح الخير في طابور العرض أعلاه، فالفتى الصاروخ كان كعادته بعيداً عن الجميع يركض بسرعة الإفلات لينقطع نفس حروفنا دون الوصول إليه، كيف لا، و(عيسى جاري وهم جارين وراه) ..!
متى ما هبت (عاصفة) عيسى صباح الخير على خصم خلخلت أوتاد ثباته، ليرتعد المدافعين خوفاً من تحركاته، وتمضي بسرعة (البرق) إنطلاقاته، و(تمطر) مهاراته الشباك أهدافاً لا مثيل لها، ويتكرر السيناريو في كل مباراة ويتواصل الغزل مع الشباك ولا فِكاك ..!
حجوج ورودر ومازدا !

حقق الألماني ارنست رودر مدرب المريخ وقتها ما عجز عنه كل المدربين الأجانب الذين جاءوا للسودان قبله، ووضع (سقف إنجاز) لم يصل إليه حتى الآن كل القادمين من بعده .
يُحسب للكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا أنه كان قبل خمسة وعشرين عاماً الذراع الأيمن للألماني رودر، وشارك في إنجاز مانديلا بقدر ليس بيسير، ومن الإنصاف الا ينسى الصفوة لمازدا حسن صنيعه وجهده الكبير مع أنه بالطبع أحد أبناء الزعيم ويرى ما فعله واجب مريخي لا يشكر عليه حتى ولو من باب العرفان ورد الجميل .
كان من الطبيعي جداً أن يتحلى نجوم مانديلا بإرادة الأبطال ويخوضون المعارك بعزيمة الكبار، فوجود قائد مُتشرِب بحب المريخ ومُتشبِع بمعاني التضحية في دائرة الكرة كالحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان يجعل الطاقات تتفجر أمام الخصوم كالبركان.
الرحمة والمغفرة لرئيس المريخ آنذاك الراحل المقيم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج، ورفاقه الميامين في مجلس الإدارة الذين رافقوا البعثة الظافرة وعلى رأسهم الراحل العمدة الفاتح المقبول.
شكراً نبيلاً لنجوم الكأسات المحمولة جواً، فهؤلاء الأشاوس يستحقون كل تقدير، وينبغي أن يجدوا من الزعيم ما يليق بهم من إحتفاء وتكريم .
نقش أخير

ولنردد خلف هلاوي :
أحب نجومك أحب نجومك

من دفاعك لي هجومك

وانت يا مريخنا عارف

كيف تهد جبهة خصومك .
*

----------


## kampbell

*

بالتوفيق لشباب الزعيم  في لقاء اليوم امام امبدة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â­•شباب المريخ في تحدي شباب أمبدهâ­•
في سابع مباريات شباب المريخ الدوريه وفي ختام مرحله الذهاب لدوري المجموعات من دوري الشباب ولحساب المجموعه الأولي 
يلاقي مساء الثلاثاء وعلي ملعب دار الرياضه بامدرمان شريكه في الصداره شباب امبده في تمام الساعه السادسه والربع 
وذلك لفك الارتباط وتأكيد الجداره 
يدخل شباب المريخ المباراه برصيد 18  نقطه من ست مباريات خاضها في المنافسه لتكون هذه البدايه القويه نتاج مستحق لموسم بدأ مميزا من حيث الإضافات والإعداد العملي والعلمي تحت إشراف جهاز فني يقوده إبن النادي ابازر الشريف ورفاقه عنتر وزيقا وبكوك والخبير طلحه 
ويدخل شباب امبده المباراه برصيد 16 نقطه من خمس انتصارات وتعادل وحيد 

â­•نتائج مباريات شباب المريخâ­•
 شباب المريخ  0/9   الغماراب 
 شباب المريخ  1/2   الجريف
 شباب المريخ  0/6   الزومه 
  شباب المريخ 0/2   نجوم ابوسعد 
 شباب المريخ  0/1   شباب النيل
 شباب المريخ  0/3  ( انسحاب الخصم)

نادي المريخ الرياضي
قطاع المراحل السنيه
2019/2020
#المسالمة1908


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ 

 ■ الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• آرسنال يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات بثلاثية في وست هام
• مونتيري المكسيكي يصل الدوحة استعدادا لمونديال الأندية
• خسارة جديدة لبوكا جونيورز في الدوري الأرجنتيني
• كلوب أمريكا يواجه مونتيري في نهائي الدوري المكسيكي
• إصابة مفاجئة تحرم دورتموند من لاعبه البلجيكي أكسيل فيتسل
• رسميا.. إيقاف روسيا رياضيا 4 سنوات .. وروسيا تستأنف ضد عقوبة 
• المحكمة الفرنسية العليا تصدم بنزيما برفضها اسقاط التهمة
• ألمانيا تستعد لليورو بمواجهة سويسرا وديا
• ويلز تلاقي النمسا وديًا استعدادا لليورو ..و 4 وديات تعد إنجلترا ليورو
• منتخب إيطاليا يواجه إنجلترا والتشيك وديًا
• القضاء الإسباني يبري المكسيكي أجيري من اتهامه في تلاعب في المباريات 
• رابطة الليجا تهنئ المنتخب البحريني بالتتويج الخليجي
• ريال مدريد يجهز عرضا مغريا من أجل بوجبا
• أونانا حارس مرمى أياكس مهدد بالغياب عن موقعة فالنسيا
• بيل على رأس قائمة ريال مدريد لمواجهة كلوب بروج
• فان دي بيك عن اتفاقه مع الريال: مواجهة فالنسيا أهم
• لامبارد: مواجهة ليل الأهم لتشيلسي هذا الموسم
• فيربو: عودة ألبا ستضرني.. وميسي الأفضل في التاريخ
• كلوب: مواجهة سالزبورج مثل النهائي
• مدرب فالنسيا: سنواجه الكثير من الصعوبات أمام أياكس
• مدرب بورنموث: لن نستطيع جلب صفقات شتوية
• مدرب مونتيري: نطمح لتكرار سيناريو 2012 بمونديال الأندية






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6]
 ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الامل عطبرة
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

................... ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :

* ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا
الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 1

* نابولي - إيطاليا (-- : --) جينك - بلجيكا
الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 2

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة F :

* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) سلافيا براغ - التشيك
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

* انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (-- : --) برشلونة - إسبانيا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :

* ليون - فرنسا (-- : --) لايبزيج - ألمانيا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

* بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) زينيت - روسيا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

...................  ...................

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة H :

* أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) فالنسيا - إسبانيا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

* تشيلسي - إنجلترا (-- : --) ليل - فرنسا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (3 : 0) هلال كادوقلي

#الترتيب: المريخ (29) الأمل (24) حي العرب (24) الهلال (22) مريخ الفاشر  (20)

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

* وست هام يونايتد (1 : 3) آرسنال

#الترتيب: ليفربول (46) ليستر سيتي (38) مانشستر سيتي (32) تشيلسي (29) مانشستر يونايتد (24) 

——————————————
[/SIZE]
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*تمر هذه الأيام الذكرى  السابعة والعشرين على نصر السودان المستحق، وفخر الزعيم، ورافع رأس البلد  مريخ الشموخ الذي أدخل البهجة في القلوب وضخ الفرح في الأوردة ونفخ في  الأرواح الأمل يوم عاد من نيجيريا بكأس الكؤوس الافريقية (محمول جواً)..!
الذكرى الثلاثون

*

----------

